# Information :)



## Nicole Piccoli

Hi, I'm an Italian student; I'll graduate in Nursing school in November.
Next year I wanted to continue my studies in the US applying for medical school.
Knowing pretty much nothing about US educational system I'd really appreciate if someone could tell me how it works.
Also, how should I proceed with the application and how could I get a financial aid?
Thank you.


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

I do not have alot of information on studying nursing in America but I think these links might help;

1. A Foreigner's Introduction to Studying Nursing in the U.S - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

2. Top Ten Nursing Programs in the US | Study Nursing

I think you should with your instituition if they have any exchange programs with US instituitions. 
I will try find the application procedure and admission requirements. Information about Financial aid is stated on many instituitions websites but usually international students aren't eligible for it majority of the time. Hope this helps till then and good luck with your studies


----------



## Sophia Lee

*Information*

Hi Nicole,

Hope these links will be of great help to you:

For requirements: hms.harvard.edu/departments/admissions/applying/requirements-admission

Financial Aid: grad-schools.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/best-graduate-schools/top-medical-schools/private-financial-aid-rankings

These links explain all the requirements for taking admission in a good medical school and tips from where you can get financial aid.

Let me know if you have any further query.

Thanks


----------



## saraanjacix

better you can search using you need am sure you will get good out put in google.


----------



## Azeez Ullah

You are better search Google ,tha US medical programes an financial support of US government.


----------

